# Weekly FreeBSD News roundups



## FBSD (Nov 6, 2015)

Most of us here have a pretty good idea what's going on in the FreeBSD community from news on this forum or things seen on social networks, but FreeBSD Central started a couple of weeks ago with weekly summaries of FreeBSD news.

This week the 5th news roundup was posted:
http://www.freebsdcentral.com/2015/11/03/nextbsd-pfsense-university-opnsense-arm-freebsd-journal/

Seems to be an interesting mix of general news, code, development, software etc.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 6, 2015)

I would like to add that to my RSS feed but freebsdcentral.com's RSS feed needs to be fixed and updated.


----------



## FBSD (Nov 7, 2015)

Seems to be working/fixed now.


----------



## FBSD (Nov 13, 2015)

Newsletter 6 is up: 
News Roundup 6: Running BSDi, pfSense 11, HardenedBSD Donations, Switching to FreeBSD


----------

